# Shrimp trap



## gpd387 (Aug 25, 2014)

Folks, I'm new to GA and I read the DNR regs on shrimping and to be honest....I'm more confused on shrimp now than before I read it. Can I use a shrimp trap in GA? I understood I can't bait for shrimp, but was considering a trap or is netting (cast/dip) the only legal way to catch shrimp in GA?


----------



## Mweathers (Aug 26, 2014)

only place I ever saw a trap used was in the Pacific NW.  We usually use a cast net here.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 26, 2014)

No traps
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/shrimp-crab-shellfish-bait-minnows/


----------



## gpd387 (Aug 26, 2014)

awesome thanks for the help


----------



## thatbassboy (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't forget Ga regulates the cast net size and mesh size that you can use as well. I'm pretty sure it has to be 5/8" mesh and no larger than an 8' net. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Ga Waters (Aug 30, 2014)

Right about the 5/8 mesh for  food shrimp, wrong about radius of net. 10'and 12' nets are used by most people I see.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 30, 2014)

For someone starting off with castnetting, I'd say don't even bother with a 3/8" mesh net--just go for the 5/8".

The majority of shrimp that pass thru a 5/8" are too small to fish with anyway...even when I'm looking strictly  for bait shrimp, I use 5/8" mesh.

Find somebody local, to teach you how to throw and tape the net.  A 6' net is a good starting size. If you're throwing in water over about 12', taping the net is worth the effort.

There's as many ways to throw, as there are net-casters. One useless habit you don't need to pick up--don't bang the lead line on the dock/deck when shaking out shrimp.  It doesn't help dislodge the shrimp, but you'll see & hear people doing it everywhere.


----------



## andyparm (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha. I've never considered the banging of the lead lines as an annoyance to others...interesting. I'm not sure that I've ever seen someone cast a net and NOT bounce the lead line on the deck. Tends to shake off that last bit of water before your next throw and can dislodge the odd shrimp stuck in the net.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 4, 2014)

You'll actually dislodge more shrimp by doing the same motion, but keeping the lead line from hitting the deck/dock--the weights pull the net fabric down, then rebound in the air, so you get the mesh tightening/loosening--which tends to jog the shrimp off the mesh.  Give it a try.


----------



## Plsmith (Sep 5, 2014)

Some have been successful with a 10 foot trawl net.  You can find them online, I haven't seen any around the tackle stores.


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 5, 2014)

Can't trawl without a commercial license. Why not try running a seine net on the beach? I catch my limit very quickly, enough for bait and supper too.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 5, 2014)

Trawling gets a little more complicated...

You can trawl for bait quantities, with a recreational license--but only in designated waters.  For two quarts, not sure it's worth the cost, let alone if you're near any designated waters.

If you trawl for food quantities, gotta have the commercial license--and "only...in the waters seaward of the sound boundary when those waters are open to the harvest of food shrimp."

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/shrimp-crab-shellfish-bait-minnows/


----------

